# Credit Crunch???



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

If your a rescue is the credit crunch affecting you?

This past few weeks we are getting more and more people who are either downsizing and either can't take their reps or they can't afford them. I didn't actually think about the effect it would have but wow!!!! Has anyone else experienced this?


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

ive noticed a few threads of creatures for sale because of costs lately - especially bigger beasties like iggys.

its such a shame. people shouldnt get these pets if they cannot look after them for their entire life spans. these animals can live over two decades depending on what you have! 'getting rid' just because your electricity bill has gone up? can nobody go without beer for one week a month to afford their pets?:whip:

really saddens me  your doing a good job taking so many in hun :no1:


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

Thanks, but peoples circumstances do change for reasons beyond their control sometimes. I remember the recession in the early nineties and that was bad enough.... just hope things pick up soon as many keepers are left heart broken for being forced to give up their beloved pets.


----------



## Papscrunt (Jul 25, 2008)

I know my pal lost his job & had to think very had about giving up some of his reps as the money was clearly not there but luckily his brother saw how sad he was already without this aswell & he took them to his while he got sorted out Was only a few weeks as he was lucky to get a new job quickly but if he hadn't had any1 to help he may have had to give them up for good
Its sad when people get in this situation
Though today in the wheelchair till at asda the couple in front of me didn't seem to be affected by the credit crunch when their food bill was 109 quid I heard her say oh thats cheap this week!!!!!!
Eh i panic if i'm more than 45 quid duno what bloody benefits they were on lol


----------



## Heim (Aug 3, 2008)

chondro13 said:


> ive noticed a few threads of creatures for sale because of costs lately - especially bigger beasties like iggys.
> 
> its such a shame. people shouldnt get these pets if they cannot look after them for their entire life spans. these animals can live over two decades depending on what you have! 'getting rid' just because your electricity bill has gone up? can nobody go without beer for one week a month to afford their pets?:whip:
> 
> really saddens me  your doing a good job taking so many in hun :no1:


Not an attack on you, but that is quite a harsh statement during times like this.

The world economy is in chaos at the moment, and I very much doubt the vast majority of 'average' people truely understand the world economics. This is not something you can predict and avoid, hence why we are in this mess and why we have to grit our teeth and work through it. Im sure we have all felt the pinch to some point thanks to this crisis, and if you havent yet, theres still a fair while left before we get through this. You also must understand that not every business will be 'required' during times like this, as people will not be forking out on luxuries if they can not afford the basics. This then bankrupts business, increases unemployment, and theres only so much work to go round.

If you think now is bad, Christmas is round the corner. I can see goverments are going to rush to try add some stability before then, but the truth is I personally think were gonna see ALOT more reps up for rehoming after this christmas. People are too used to spending large amounts at christmas, especially on kids. People already over extended themselves when the market was good, just to have a 'good christmas'. After this year people are going to be screaming at the goverment to lower utility bills, as they arent going to change spending habits overnight. The goverments hands are tied, people stop paying mortgages to cope, mortgage companies go bankrupt/repossess homes. Homeless numbers go up etc etc.

Ive kinda gone off topic here, and Im very much hoping Im completely wrong on the second paragraph lol. Basically its hard times atm, and the timing couldnt of been worse. Dont be too quick to judge good honest, hard working people, who are simply down on their luck.


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

yes the credit crunch affectes everyone in every area.. some people dont even realise...

i truly believe that if you cant afford your animals re-homing is the right option

if food and vet bills are crippling a household then rehoming can be an option that unfortunately is required.


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

There are mmore animals being handed over to out local pet shop than is the norm for this time of year, and I have a few here that have been here as non feeders that the owners now seem to not want back ,
BUT i do have to say I would far rather see animals turned in to rescue centers than left to starve or left cold due to people having to cut back on living costs.... these people are struggling and acting responsibly by giving their pets up to people that have the facilitys to care for them.


----------



## mEOw (Dec 28, 2006)

credit crunch is hitting us pretty bad at the moment, but we wouldnt get rid of our animals because of it, we'd be on a rice diet before that happened


----------



## Heim (Aug 3, 2008)

The positive side (hopefully) of not attacking people who are just after help, is that they will hand over the reptiles to people like Reptilerescueden long before the animals get unhealthy or show signs of mistreatment. This then (again hopefully), should make it alot easier to rehome the reptiles to people (such as the forum readers here) who are able to support a few extra reps (as even rescuers still have bills to pay). 

After all, whos gonna start turning down perfectly healthy citrus beardies or mack snow leos for free? lol.


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

I am seeing more animals sold on or offered to us as a pet shop, but touch wood, so far have not had an increase in animals dumped or just handed over out of desperation. People seem to be selling rather than giving which I suppose is what you'd expect if they are selling because money is tight it is only reasonable that they would hope to get a bit of money back from selling their reptiles and equipment.

I personally think that the market price may go down on animals as more people sell up, but I don't think the amount of animals dumped will be that high (I hope). People will be loathe to give something to a rescue if they can get £20 selling it, if money is that tight.

Downside is I cannot offer the prices I used to offer when buying reptiles in - I have had a few angry customers who may have spent £300 on their reptiles tank and reptiles a few years ago - but are insulted by my offer when they bring them to me. Second hand equipment and older animals the value is going to go down, and I think some people are going to have a shock at how little their things are worth in comparison to the prices they paid (especially if they bought everything new from a shop). Shops and privates alike are not going to be able to afford to spend out that much on 2nd hand equipment or unwanted reptiles.


----------



## akuma 天 (Apr 15, 2008)

Other than my gas and electric bills. I've not really noticed a change.

I think the credit crunch only really affects those already in debt or have come to rely on hardcore borrowing to live and with 150% mortgages.

Luckily my bank was already really tight with lending, before the crunch, so I'm doing well.


----------



## gtm (Jan 23, 2008)

I know this sounds mercenary (& to an extent it is) but chances are bargains will pop out of the woodwork as people who need to raise cash quickly seek to offload valuable animals.


----------



## gaz (Oct 5, 2005)

making no difference here,sales as normal and some people i know have had sales rocket in reptiles,one making £18,000 in less than a month,not much evidence of a slowdown really is it? on the negative side the price of rats is getting a bit daft,my snakes have got through £400 in a fortnight just in medium rats:whip:sinful snakes
regards gaz


----------



## gtm (Jan 23, 2008)

gaz said:


> making no difference here,sales as normal and some people i know have had sales rocket in reptiles,one making £18,000 in less than a month,not much evidence of a slowdown really is it? on the negative side the price of rats is getting a bit daft,my snakes have got through £400 in a fortnight just in medium rats:whip:sinful snakes
> regards gaz


Oddly enough 'niche' businesses are usually less badly effected by recession.


----------



## vetdebbie (Jan 4, 2008)

mEOw said:


> credit crunch is hitting us pretty bad at the moment, but we wouldnt get rid of our animals because of it, we'd be on a rice diet before that happened


Have you tried to buy rice recently???:Na_Na_Na_Na: - being affected by the economy in the rice-growing countries I understand.
Apparently turnips are the way to go!:lol2:


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

sparkle said:


> i truly believe that if you cant afford your animals re-homing is the right option
> if food and vet bills are crippling a household then rehoming can be an option that unfortunately is required.


*nods* unfortunately not everyone affected will consider selling or rehoming and if recent news is anything to go by (
Gardener's 17ft Snake Shock)


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

my goodness...

for someone not used to snakes thats some snake to come across i hope its doing ok now


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

SleepyD said:


> *nods* unfortunately not everyone affected will consider selling or rehoming and if recent news is anything to go by (
> Gardener's 17ft Snake Shock)


 Bloody 17ft my arse lol... that snake is here. I've posted about is in the snake thread... its a very interesting read as all doesnt seem to be as the guy claims.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

vetdebbie said:


> Have you tried to buy rice recently???:Na_Na_Na_Na: - being affected by the economy in the rice-growing countries I understand.
> Apparently turnips are the way to go!:lol2:


 
even Smart Price fish fingers have gone up from 10p to 47p


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

wohic said:


> BUT i do have to say I would far rather see animals turned in to rescue centers than left to starve or left cold due to people having to cut back on living costs.... these people are struggling and acting responsibly by giving their pets up to people that have the facilitys to care for them.


 I totally agree.


----------



## Heim (Aug 3, 2008)

gaz said:


> making no difference here,sales as normal and some people i know have had sales rocket in reptiles,one making £18,000 in less than a month,not much evidence of a slowdown really is it? on the negative side the price of rats is getting a bit daft,my snakes have got through £400 in a fortnight just in medium rats:whip:sinful snakes
> regards gaz


A recession does not mean that prices will instantly fall. Also, peoples spending habits wont change over night. A lot of people will just turn a blind eye to whats going on at the moment with a 'it'll sort itself' attitude and hoping the affect on them is minimal or short lasting.

Plus if this IS a recession, this is simply the beginning of it, the very tip of the iceberg. I know politicians frequently broadcast that this is some kind of 'freak accident' and the 'worst is over' etc, but do not follow them blindly. They can never be 100% honest with the country in fear of of the peoples reactions. 

Not saying its time to stock pile the tins of beans and hide all your hard earned money under the mattress, but at the same time some simple changes to your life style now, and putting a little cash aside now, could leave you better prepared IF things go bad for the long term. 

Worst case scenario for doing cut backs now, it all blows over, you got some extra spending due to some utility cut backs and some savings! .


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

Heim said:


> A recession does not mean that prices will instantly fall. Also, peoples spending habits wont change over night. A lot of people will just turn a blind eye to whats going on at the moment with a 'it'll sort itself' attitude and hoping the affect on them is minimal or short lasting.
> 
> Plus if this IS a recession, this is simply the beginning of it, the very tip of the iceberg. I know politicians frequently broadcast that this is some kind of 'freak accident' and the 'worst is over' etc, but do not follow them blindly. They can never be 100% honest with the country in fear of of the peoples reactions.
> 
> ...


 
great attitude... :no1:: victory:


----------



## missk (Jan 14, 2008)

If i had any savings behind me i think i would rather stuff it under the mattress than in a bank. It pees me off that the greed of the banks has ended up with them putting the whole economy in this position, then to top it all off, we the taxpayers have to cough up to bail them out. what about all the small businesses who are crippled and fold in this climate, who's going to bail them out? 

On the positive side by next year i might be able to actually afford a house...


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

what really annoys me about the credit crunch is that the government will rattle on about it and they'll do this this and that to help certain people and then spend billions bailing companies out. 
Have they told utility companies to stop taking the piss by putting prices up? - no they still come out with 100's of millions of pounds profit each year.
Will they reduce fuel duty? - nope, its down to the supermarkets to start price wars

2 small areas where they could step in and save people money and they won't.


----------



## Slurm (Jun 6, 2008)

18 months before things will start to get better, and even then fuel prices will be always be going up.

Me and my partner bought a 3 bed house 8 months ago, luckily enough we did not max out what the mortgage company offered us, that 20% extra we did not borrow has been a great comfort. But i do question whether their willingness to offer the huge amount they did caused part of this situation when others went to the max.


----------



## beege_3 (May 20, 2005)

Apart from Electric and gas prices, its pretty much normal at this end.


----------



## akuma 天 (Apr 15, 2008)

Reptilerescueden said:


> Bloody 17ft my arse lol... that snake is here. I've posted about is in the snake thread... its a very interesting read as all doesnt seem to be as the guy claims.


I reported the using the BBC own complaint procedure, I said it was wholey inaccurate and gave misleading facts.


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

akuma 天;2573841 said:


> I reported the using the BBC own complaint procedure, I said it was wholey inaccurate and gave misleading facts.


Nice one, good on ya


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

beege_3 said:


> Apart from Electric and gas prices, its pretty much normal at this end.


 
come to think of it.. gas and electric aren't affecting me.
I got behind on my gas, water and electric bills so i'm paying x amount off each per month. So when i've finished paying the debt off my bills will go down


----------



## beege_3 (May 20, 2005)

They dont affect me either, since i don't pay em..


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

lol i didn't for 3 years and then i got a bill for £700 for gas and electric. They'd not bothered sending me one for that long they had to write it off and then send me a bill for what they could charge me/


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

Reptilerescueden said:


> Bloody 17ft my arse lol... that snake is here. I've posted about is in the snake thread... its a very interesting read as all doesnt seem to be as the guy claims.


just read it  loverly folks in the media :lol2:
~ as I said though unfortunately not everyone affected by the current financial probs will consider selling, rehoming or rescue centre's


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

mEOw said:


> credit crunch is hitting us pretty bad at the moment, but we wouldnt get rid of our animals because of it, we'd be on a rice diet before that happened



i whole heartedly agree! im sympathetic to people in situations where they cannot afford the basics quite as easily anymore.. but if this is the case... dont spend hundreds of pounds on an animal that your gonna get rid of in 6 months when the bills enevitibly go up... i am a student and not in the richest of circumstances, but my pets come 110% first and id rather eat aldi's 17p noodles and buy a tub of waxworms as treats for my pets... Sorry if that sounds harsh that is just the way i see it.


----------



## Heim (Aug 3, 2008)

chondro13 said:


> i whole heartedly agree! im sympathetic to people in situations where they cannot afford the basics quite as easily anymore.. but if this is the case... dont spend hundreds of pounds on an animal that your gonna get rid of in 6 months when the bills enevitibly go up... i am a student and not in the richest of circumstances, but my pets come 110% first and id rather eat aldi's 17p noodles and buy a tub of waxworms as treats for my pets... Sorry if that sounds harsh that is just the way i see it.


Oh I do agree with you for the majority of people who post on here. Those that do no research, or buy another pet when their resources are already over extended, I dont have the time of day for. 

However as you stated, some lizards can have a life expectancy of around 20 years. Now personally im quite happy at the moment with my job, but in 5, 10, 15 years... I could loose my job due to no fault of my own. Can I predict that? No, does that mean I should never buy one 'just in case' something awful may happen to me in the future? Personally I dont think so. For those people, I have great sympathy.

Although as a student your funds maybe short, but your also lucky not to have too many drains on your resources. If you dont live with parents Im pretty much guessing you live in a shared accomodation? With the rent paid in advance by the student loan? (weve all been there lol). So if youve only got a fiver in your pocket, you've only got to worry about your food to survive. There are others on here with families that rely on them, young children, a mortgage on the FAMILY home. They can not be so selfish in where their funds go.


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

Meko said:


> lol i didn't for 3 years and then i got a bill for £700 for gas and electric. They'd not bothered sending me one for that long they had to write it off and then send me a bill for what they could charge me/


hows that work legally? im on prepay meter, left a company, then got a bill for 700quid...even had bailiffs round when we wasnt in...

i cant afford to pay it, and i paid as i went along, and i have a feeling they never changed the cost as prices went up..and only told me what they said i owed when i went to another co..

im cacking myself


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Def affecting our Sanctuary Woodlands Animal Sanctuary We now have very little money and no pens.We cant keep up with people getting rid of cats and kittens loads more than usual and although we dont have kennels for dogs we still are getting tons of phone calls. The scariest thing is we are getting very few people offering new homes


----------



## Stubby (Jan 30, 2007)

I guess for once being limited to keeping stick insects is an advantage since the cost of brambles hasn't gone up...it still costs me a few scratches and some blood once a week, but nothing more, lol.


----------



## Graylord (Jul 17, 2007)

Not sure this is all down to the credit crunch ,there has been a big explosion in reptile keeping in the last couple of years and it will end in a big messy bang!!

todays reptiles will become tomorrows budgies or sugargliders or whatever.

i`ve said this before and i`ll say it again this hobby WILL within five years be a specialist hobby .

And i`m thinking that might be a good thing


----------



## Graylord (Jul 17, 2007)

Meko said:


> even Smart Price fish fingers have gone up from 10p to 47p


really !! i get them for free!


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

cooljules said:


> hows that work legally? im on prepay meter, left a company, then got a bill for 700quid...even had bailiffs round when we wasnt in...
> 
> i cant afford to pay it, and i paid as i went along, and i have a feeling they never changed the cost as prices went up..and only told me what they said i owed when i went to another co..
> 
> im cacking myself


 I;m very interested... had meter took out and expected a bill. No bill arrived, so arng em. Was told no your on a prepaymentmeter i sed do i'm not.... 2 and a half months l;ater and a bill for £2,000 anmd I DO have to pay it!!!!!!! How the feck does that work after i rang then etc????????????????


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

cooljules said:


> hows that work legally? im on prepay meter, left a company, then got a bill for 700quid...even had bailiffs round when we wasnt in...
> 
> i cant afford to pay it, and i paid as i went along, and i have a feeling they never changed the cost as prices went up..and only told me what they said i owed when i went to another co..
> 
> im cacking myself


Not sure to be honest but a they hadn't sent me a bill for x time they couldn't enforce it. Apparently.

Just set up a payment plan to pay your monthly bill plus x off the outstanding amount.



darwengray said:


> really !! i get them for free!


yeah but you're from Blackburn, you all have big pockets there... :whistling2:


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

Meko said:


> Not sure to be honest but a they hadn't sent me a bill for x time they couldn't enforce it. Apparently.
> 
> Just set up a payment plan to pay your monthly bill plus x off the outstanding amount.
> 
> ...


No but im from Bolton and very inerested cos i DONT have big pockets lol


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

Meko said:


> Not sure to be honest but a they hadn't sent me a bill for x time they couldn't enforce it. Apparently.
> 
> Just set up a payment plan to pay your monthly bill plus x off the outstanding amount.


im with another co now, so the old co. is long gone, but im refusing to pay them even a pound a week, with prepay i cant see how i can run up a bill..they they didnt change the tariff each time, thats not my fault


----------



## alphakenny1 (Sep 16, 2008)

move to blackburn:2thumb:


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

cooljules said:


> im with another co now, so the old co. is long gone, but im refusing to pay them even a pound a week, with prepay i cant see how i can run up a bill..they they didnt change the tariff each time, thats not my fault


just re-read your other post.. if they didn't charge you or bill you when they put the price up then they didn't put the price up for you.. 
Its possible the previous owners / tennants had an outstanding bill.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Reptilerescueden said:


> No but im from Bolton and very inerested cos i DONT have big pockets lol


 
me too... can't believe they shot up in price,


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

Meko said:


> me too... can't believe they shot up in price,


#
LOL xxx


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

Meko said:


> just re-read your other post.. if they didn't charge you or bill you when they put the price up then they didn't put the price up for you..
> Its possible the previous owners / tennants had an outstanding bill.


there was no bill from a previous tennant, i had the meter put in 14 years ago when i broke my back, and couldnt work, i didnt want to run up bills i couldnt afford.

i belive they only have to send you 1 bill a year now legally

ah, i told the leccy co that, i told the bailiffs that, and that they are harrassing me....but they dont care


----------



## Nebbz (Jan 27, 2008)

credit crunch has hit me hard, aint got a job but ide rather get in to majour debt, feed my reps than get rid of them!


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

Nebbz said:


> credit crunch has hit me hard, aint got a job but ide rather get in to majour debt, feed my reps than get rid of them!


Nice one x


----------



## fatratsandcheesekk (May 18, 2008)

i have found some weks and months hard but my animals as i see them as my kids come first so they get food even if all i have is beans on toast


----------



## Dextersdad (Mar 28, 2008)

Reptilerescueden said:


> Thanks, but peoples circumstances do change for reasons beyond their control sometimes. I remember the recession in the early nineties and that was bad enough.... just hope things pick up soon as many keepers are left heart broken for being forced to give up their beloved pets.


Well said.

Circumstances beyond peoples control will unfortunately lead to them having to let some giuys/gals go.

This is a very sad decision for many keepers to have to make and one that is often done with a heavy heart.


----------



## Magik (Jul 22, 2008)

I had to sell my B&W Tegu because the recession is really starting to hit me now and I am devastated he was my little Buddy my pal but I had to let him go I WAS financially stable when I bought him I did all the research and I cared for him to the best of my abilities just goes to show that the unexpected can an does happen


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

Magik said:


> I had to sell my B&W Tegu because the recession is really starting to hit me now and I am devastated he was my little Buddy my pal but I had to let him go I WAS financially stable when I bought him I did all the research and I cared for him to the best of my abilities just goes to show that the unexpected can an does happen


 Awe sorry to hear this love.


----------



## ChrisNE (Jul 13, 2008)

I'm the same as FatRats, Luckily i've bought tonnes of food, litter, frozen rodents etc so even if i'm low on cash over the next few months, which i will be, the animals will all be fat. Save as much as i can and don't dip into it even to pay a bill i can't afford so i don't have to sell anything as some others have had to do. Really feel sorry for the guys that have had to. Must be so hard. Good luck every1! :cheers:


----------



## Montage_Morphs (Jul 6, 2007)

I'm a full time student doing a mental health nursing degree and still manage to work over 25 hours a week. It's the only way I can keep the life style myself and my animals are accustomed to. Yes things are tight, no I don't have any savings but the way I look at it is money is there to be spent. I don't see the point in saving for the future as with the way things are going it's not going to be a very bright future. And then again I could always get hit by a bus tomorrow, so why stress about savings. 

I smoke and I drink, but I work to do these things. Every animal I own has been paid for by cash that I worked my butt off to earn. I have NEVER bought an animal on credit, and never intend to. If I cannot afford something, then I won't buy it. Simple as that.


----------



## Magik (Jul 22, 2008)

Reptilerescueden said:


> Awe sorry to hear this love.


Thanks Denise and congrats on the Burm I really hope he pulls throught to the other side for ya!


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

Magik said:


> Thanks Denise and congrats on the Burm I really hope he pulls throught to the other side for ya!


 Thanks love.


----------

